Ask HN: What's a good cheap/free receipt scanner/ocr for home budgeting? - faizshah
======
wheresvic1
The time and effort you would spend in scanning the receipts would be better
served by simply entering the data manually into a spreadsheet - that's what I
do. it also allows me to pull in data for the electronic transactions and make
a custom budget :)

